

Cultural history captured in 5-minute film - vinnyglennon
http://www.nature.com/news/humanity-s-cultural-history-captured-in-5-minute-film-1.15650

======
oska
There is such an obvious bias in the data to Western Europeans and North
Americans that I wonder at the hubris displayed in titling this as "Humanity's
cultural history".

~~~
jvm
The most shocking was when they said that the important people in 17th century
Japan were all missionaries... surely some of the least important people in
the country at that time!

------
CmonDev
American historians strike again!

------
dang
Url changed from [http://thecreatorsproject.vice.com/blog/watch-2600-years-
of-...](http://thecreatorsproject.vice.com/blog/watch-2600-years-of-culture-
grow-and-die), which points to this.

